# Weaver High Rail FA-2 Diesel Locomotive Eastwood #580 from 1965.



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Weaver High Rail FA-2 Diesel Locomotive Eastwood #580 from 1965.

I bought this years ago in a lot of trains.

I would like to know any info on it.

It says high rail will it work on O/27 or O?
AC or DC?

I put it on the O/27 and it moved but it seemed to be going slower as it went around so _I_ took it off. I only ran it 5 feet I did not want to hurt it.

Anyone every have any Weaver trains? 

See the wired wipers to the wheels?

Whats it mean when they say either scale or three rail? 
Would Scale be two rail operation?

I have no instructions with it and it has been in the box since I got it.hwell:

It is a nice looking Loco, just needs it's horns.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's designed for standard O-gauge track. If it's slowing down, you have a track or locomotive issue. I'd start by cleaning the track, the wheels, and the pickups. Also, make sure you have properly lubricated the locomotive.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's designed for standard O-gauge track. If it's slowing down, you have a track or locomotive issue. I'd start by cleaning the track, the wheels, and the pickups. Also, make sure you have properly lubricated the locomotive.


What is the purpose of the wipers on the wheels?
I guess it runs on AC? It did run on AC, but just for a few seconds before I took it off. Maybe DC too?
I don't want to run it on AC if it is meant to be run on DC.

Do you have Weaver?
Do you know of a Weaver manual?

Anyone?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

Speculation here ...

Look at the box ... it says "Either Scale or 3 Rail Operation". That leads me to believe that there might be a switch somewhere on the loco that let's you toggle whether it's set up for 3 or 2 rail running. Hence, the wipers on the wheels. If you check, I'd bet that the left and right wheels are electrically isolated from each other.

Doesn't "Hi Rail" typically refer to guys running O on 2-rail track???

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It could run on two rails if the axles are isolated. If it ran at all, it is AC ready.
The motor must have an electronic e unit. It has a can DC motor.


OOOO, OOOOO Weaver has a website with an ahttp://www.weavermodels.com/Archive.htmchive here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It has to be there ED.

IF it see four screws OPEN HER UP!!!!! If it has sound you need a battery.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh ... that model is not 1965. It's just that the company (and the logo) were founded in 1965.

TJ


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

It is interesting that the instructions for this loco don't contain any information, and don't match the loco.

The loco appear to have only one motor as evidenced by a single chain driving the drive shaft. It is also stated in other Weaver instruction manuals that Weaver greased the gear boxes. Have fun getting some oil in them so they work again. I would simply loosen the screws that hold the gearboxes together and put some oil in them. I wouldn't take them apart as that could turn into real work. The oil will soften the old grease. I would oil the chain and the axle bearings and the inside of the wheels where the wipers are on the wheels. I would oil the universal joints on the drive shaft. 

The wipers on the wheels are necessary because the trucks are plastic, and for two rail operation, the wheels on one side need to be insulated from the wheels on the other side. 

It it were mine, I would open it up to see how it works and maybe determine how to switch it form 2 rail to 3 rail operation. 

Oil the pickup rollers.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> It could run on two rails if the axles are isolated. If it ran at all, it is AC ready.
> The motor must have an electronic e unit. It has a can DC motor.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes to all T, I guess it has no sounds. No battery compartment.
A picture for you electronic guys. Maybe there is an electronic whistle? I guess not as there is nothing that looks like it would transmit the sound.



tjcruiser said:


> Oh ... that model is not 1965. It's just that the company (and the logo) were founded in 1965.
> 
> TJ


Yes your right too, after a little researching I have come to the conclusion that this was one of their first diesels.
I estimate early 90's? I guess the Eastwood name & #580 was for Eastwood Automobilia? Back when they were in business. Unless someone bought an undecorated Loco and applied the Eastwood & 580? Though it sort of looks like it was factory done. I saw their site, but can't find anything about this loco. I did find a name of a guy in my town that sells them I guess as it is a house address. Also my hobby shop is listed as a dealer though I never saw any Weaver trains there. They might know its been a hobby shop since 1933. I have not stopped in for a while. I will bring it with me next time I go.




servoguy said:


> It is interesting that the instructions for this loco don't contain any information, and don't match the loco.
> 
> The loco appear to have only one motor as evidenced by a single chain driving the drive shaft. It is also stated in other Weaver instruction manuals that Weaver greased the gear boxes. Have fun getting some oil in them so they work again. I would simply loosen the screws that hold the gearboxes together and put some oil in them. I wouldn't take them apart as that could turn into real work. The oil will soften the old grease. I would oil the chain and the axle bearings and the inside of the wheels where the wipers are on the wheels. I would oil the universal joints on the drive shaft.
> 
> ...


Your right too, one can motor I guess all their engines today have two can motors. I can't find any info on two rail to three rail set up. I guess the manuals they list are for the new ones but they don't tell you either?
Will I hurt it if it is set up for two rail and I run it on three rail? It did move but I did not let it go far I ran it for around 3 seconds. Is it possible that it could be set up to run either two rail or three rail without doing anything to the engine? I never had any two rail Locomotives.
Oil it will be.:thumbsup:

Some pictures of the guts for you guys to dissect.
Not much in there.
Can you electric guys under stand what the electronics do?

Someone had the shell off at one time as on the center screw posts, one mount is stripped and the other the plastic mount where the screws go is broken off of the frame. 

Epoxy time T man!:thumbsup:

ANYONE HAVE A WEAVER (OR ANY QUALITY PRODUCTS)?

It seems like they really got their start in buildings and rolling stock. Engines came in around 1990? One can motor is why I think I have an early one.
I will say they do have some nice stuff. Nice detailing in their rolling stock and buildings.:thumbsup:
Not much on e bay for Weaver either.

Take a look at the pictures please and give me your thoughts,
(you too John, as you are a electric guru)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A chain drive? A CHAIN drive!!!

Cool! I've never seen one of those before. Nice universal joint couplers on the shaft drive, too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Since it has a roller, I have to believe it is a 3-rail locomotive.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like it can be toggled for either, John ... 2 or 3 rail operation.

Right, Ed?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A side shot of the electric gizmo's.

See the broken screw stud in the one?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> A chain drive? A CHAIN drive!!!
> 
> Cool! I've never seen one of those before. Nice universal joint couplers on the shaft drive, too.


A picture for you.



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Since it has a roller, I have to believe it is a 3-rail locomotive.


 Yes but it has the wipers on the wheels too?


tjcruiser said:


> Sounds like it can be toggled for either, John ... 2 or 3 rail operation.
> 
> Right, Ed?


No switches anywhere for anything?

Chain drive,


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if it's convertible to 2-rail, it would makes sense that it would have to have insulated wheels. As TJ says, I'll wager that it's switchable in some fashion.

I don't see a "broken stud" in your pictures, what are you talking about?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, if it's convertible to 2-rail, it would makes sense that it would have to have insulated wheels. As TJ says, I'll wager that it's switchable in some fashion.
> 
> I don't see a "broken stud" in your pictures, what are you talking about?


There are no switches anywhere.
Maybe it is either/or? 
Maybe it is set up for both?

The second picture, see the screw by the motor, that is broken off the frame and is broken itself, see the top.

Someone tightened it too much, the other middle screw has been stripped.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I oiled it up and put the shell back on and put power to it.

It runs great.:thumbsup:

The electronic e unit works and so does the directional lighting.
No horn.

The rollers spark some, I wonder if that is because of the O/27 track?
It is listed as for high rail?
I did clean the rollers up and the track is clean.

It must be true O scale, as it is bigger then O/27 engines.

A size comparison with a 211 Texas Special engine,










If anyone finds any info on this one can motor, Weaver's Eastwood #580 Loco, let me know.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The loco is wired for 3 rail operation. The 4 red wires that come from the wipers are all wired together, and the two black wires from the pickup rollers are also wired together.

I can't see well enough to tell what the two black things on the end of the circuit board are. It is likely that one is a bridge and one is a capacitor. The 4 transistors form a H bridge which allows the electronics to reverse the motor. 

The free diode that is hanging in the air looks like it provides DC for some lights.

Give me a few more photos of the circuit board and tell me what the two black things are. 

I don't think the electronics will care if you run it on AC or DC provided that there is a bridge connected to the pickup wires and the wiper wires. The bridge will provide DC to the electronics no matter what.

The burned wire near the motor should be of some concern. Did the motor get hot enough to burn the wire? If it did, the motor is probably toast.

The motor looks like it has been hot, and if it has been hot enough to cook the paint, it will need to be replaced. 

You could test the motor with a DC power supply by disconnecting the wires to the motor and connecting the power supply directly to the motor. You might want to test the motor with a meter first and make sure there is no connection between the motor frame and the motor leads.

One of the black wires that goes inside the shell has been pinched. You need to repair it before you reassemble the loco.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Converting the loco to 2 rail operation would require unsoldering some wires and soldering them in a different configuration. Easy enough to do, but then you have a massive job of changing all the track on your layout and all of your other rolling stock.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

servoguy said:


> The loco is wired for 3 rail operation. The 4 red wires that come from the wipers are all wired together, and the two black wires from the pickup rollers are also wired together.
> 
> I can't see well enough to tell what the two black things on the end of the circuit board are. It is likely that one is a bridge and one is a capacitor. The 4 transistors form a H bridge which allows the electronics to reverse the motor.
> 
> ...





servoguy said:


> Converting the loco to 2 rail operation would require unsoldering some wires and soldering them in a different configuration. Easy enough to do, but then you have a massive job of changing all the track on your layout and all of your other rolling stock.


I don't know what the black things are.

I am leaving it as three rail.

I didn't see any burnt wires, but I see where you think they are, I think that is a shadow from using the macro setting.

I might pop the shell off and look again.

The bent black wire is for the light, I straightened it some. 

It runs good, just a little sparking at the rollers.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

big ed said:


> I don't know what the black things are.
> 
> I am leaving it as three rail.
> 
> ...


Those are excellent runners but, the old model suffer of gear crack. Weaver was nor aging the delrin used to manufacturing the gears and after a couple year the material shrink by it self and due the shaft is in the middle cracks.
the normal behave of a failure gear is the engine start to hesitate very often, will not has a smooth run. the good news is there is part available with the correct material used.
Those are my favorite transmission system very easy to customize for slow speed operation.
Andre.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AG216 said:


> Those are excellent runners but, the old model suffer of gear crack. Weaver was nor aging the delrin used to manufacturing the gears and after a couple year the material shrink by it self and due the shaft is in the middle cracks.
> the normal behave of a failure gear is the engine start to hesitate very often, will not has a smooth run. the good news is there is part available with the correct material used.
> Those are my favorite transmission system very easy to customize for slow speed operation.
> Andre.


Thanks.....what year do you think this engine is?


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Honestly I don't know. but I have had bad experience with a red box and black box. the issue is no so terrible P&D hobby shop is selling part for this kind of transmission for a reasonable price.
The motor is a poor version, I am still running one but if you compared with the new one that use ballbearing the difference is noticeable. 
here is a video with a failed gear. when start the video the train is going reverse and you will notice the hesitation. 
http://s115.photobucket.com/albums/n286/andregg1/AG layout/?action=view&current=MOV09484.mp4

Andre.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AG216 said:


> Honestly I don't know. but I have had bad experience with a red box and black box. the issue is no so terrible P&D hobby shop is selling part for this kind of transmission for a reasonable price.
> The motor is a poor version, I am still running one but if you compared with the new one that use ballbearing the difference is noticeable.
> here is a video with a failed gear. when start the video the train is going reverse and you will notice the hesitation.
> http://s115.photobucket.com/albums/n286/andregg1/AG layout/?action=view&current=MOV09484.mp4
> ...


My box is black?

I kind of think it is old as the Grandma I was buying from said her husband who passed away years ago had it for a long time she said.

At least that is what she said there is a picture of the box in this post.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

big ed said:


> My box is black?
> 
> I kind of think it is old as the Grandma I was buying from said her husband who passed away years ago had it for a long time she said.
> 
> At least that is what she said there is a picture of the box in this post.


Well from my red box I change 2 wheels for the black box just one.
now I am adapting a set of my weaver RS to a Williams E-7....you will see...
Andre.


----------



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

I picked up a couple of these old Weaver engines and on 2 of the 3 they stall as they are running and the center rollers are pitting and get hot. Everything else runs just fine on my track. Suggestions?


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

captaincog said:


> I picked up a couple of these old Weaver engines and on 2 of the 3 they stall as they are running and the center rollers are pitting and get hot. Everything else runs just fine on my track. Suggestions?


Captaingcog,
the pick up roller on those model make poor contact, and cause the "arc" arc is equal pitting and heat.
So my only suggestion is to install the center bolster roller pick up.
I will post pictures soon for you.
Andre.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Arcing and pitting of the pickup roller can also be indicative of too much current caused by lack of lubrication. Have you lubed the locos?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I read the thread name and said to myself, hmmm I have one of those locomotives. 
Then I saw who started the thread.....me. 

I forgot all about this engine. 

Everyone, feel free to add to this thread about Weaver trains, keep all the info together. :thumbsup:


----------



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

servoguy said:


> Arcing and pitting of the pickup roller can also be indicative of too much current caused by lack of lubrication. Have you lubed the locos?


Yes, I did lube them and double check the drive train. I got three different units and 2 of them arc badly and the center rollers get warm but the 3rd one looks like it is a different center pick up style with no arcing. Where do I find parts?


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

this is the roller pickup installer on the bolster.

Andre.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

AG216 said:


> this is the roller pickup installer on the bolster.
> Andre.



What did that work involve?


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

santafe158 said:


> What did that work involve?


Nothing more than remove the bolster from the side trucks and soldering the wire or remove the roller pick up and screw it on the engine bolster.
if you need them let me know.

the center hole is for the wire the other two for the screw.
Andre.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Andre. Are those the stock rollers?

I have a Weaver FA and matching B unit with one pickup basically mounted on the coupler arm at each end, that don't really look like that. Of course they don't work either. I had to tether both units together and added a pickup to a freight car that is also wired in to the locomotives. They run all right, but I'd rather have truck mounted pickups.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

santafe158 said:


> Thanks Andre. Are those the stock rollers?
> 
> I have a Weaver FA and matching B unit with one pickup basically mounted on the coupler arm at each end, that don't really look like that. Of course they don't work either. I had to tether both units together and added a pickup to a freight car that is also wired in to the locomotives. They run all right, but I'd rather have truck mounted pickups.


I am a big fan of the weaver FA and RS, but the pick up roller are a nightmare.
but I bought those ones awhile ago and solve the issue because the springs apply more pressure over them and if you put them on both bolsters you apply 4 rollers instead 2.
now I removed them because I am running 2 rails.
Andre.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Do you have a source for that style pickup? I'm definitely interested in picking up a few for my set in the near future. They're beautiful looking locomotives, they just don't run well with the stock pickup arrangement.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

santafe158 said:


> Do you have a source for that style pickup? I'm definitely interested in picking up a few for my set in the near future. They're beautiful looking locomotives, they just don't run well with the stock pickup arrangement.


I don't know if they still have them but if you are interested I may sell them to you. anyway I bought from P&D hobbies.
Andre.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I should have known. That's one of the hobby shops about 20 minutes away from my house. I've also been thinking about doing the drive gear upgrade when I have some extra cash on hand

I'll keep you in mind if you don't sell them before I get around to the project


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

santafe158 said:


> I should have known. That's one of the hobby shops about 20 minutes away from my house. I've also been thinking about doing the drive gear upgrade when I have some extra cash on hand
> 
> I'll keep you in mind if you don't sell them before I get around to the project


well, the project is not too expensive.
stearling(http://sdp-si.com/index.asp) sell the sprocket gears, chain for few dollars. The most expensive part will be the NWSL wheel set maybe.
don't be afraid!
Andre.


----------



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

AG216 said:


> I don't know if they still have them but if you are interested I may sell them to you. anyway I bought from P&D hobbies.
> Andre.


I can that I need enough for 2 engines, and another A unit and B unit. What is there part number and cost? Where can I get them? P & D does not list them on their site that I could find. 

Oh, and the other Weaver that does run right has those pick-ups.

Thanks!


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

*RE: Eastwood paint on Weaver FA*

Here's a bit of info. for you, Ed...A couple of years ago, Ed Boyle, who authors a collector's corner in OGR magazine ran an article with photos of Weaver's "Eastwood" run. It was a Weaver special run to be sold thru Eastwood or subsidiaries of auto parts companies, etc. Besides the engine, which you have a copy of, there was also (I think, but may not be totally right here) there was also a PS-2 boxcar which was run in '92, and two or three other cars. I can't locate any more info. but would expect the Eastwood loco - and whichever other car or two more - would have been done around the same time, or possibly within a year or two of that. Email Ed Boyle at OGR and ask him and I'm sure he'd be glad to give you more info. on the Eastwood run and probably how collectible your loco is at this time?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

callmeIshmael2 said:


> Here's a bit of info. for you, Ed...A couple of years ago, Ed Boyle, who authors a collector's corner in OGR magazine ran an article with photos of Weaver's "Eastwood" run. It was a Weaver special run to be sold thru Eastwood or subsidiaries of auto parts companies, etc. Besides the engine, which you have a copy of, there was also (I think, but may not be totally right here) there was also a PS-2 boxcar which was run in '92, and two or three other cars. I can't locate any more info. but would expect the Eastwood loco - and whichever other car or two more - would have been done around the same time, or possibly within a year or two of that. Email Ed Boyle at OGR and ask him and I'm sure he'd be glad to give you more info. on the Eastwood run and probably how collectible your loco is at this time?


Thanks, I used to buy a lot of Eastwood items, I stopped for around 8 months but kept getting their catalogs mailed to me.
When I decided to buy some more I found out that they were no longer in business.
Sucks I liked their stuff. 

I figured it was a special run for Eastwood, it is too bad that they didn't make a B unit. I wonder how many were made?


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

big ed said:


> Thanks, I used to buy a lot of Eastwood items, I stopped for around 8 months but kept getting their catalogs mailed to me.
> When I decided to buy some more I found out that they were no longer in business.
> Sucks I liked their stuff.


You talking about the restoration supplies specialist stuff Big Ed? If so, they're still around. http://www.eastwood.com/?srccode=ga200220&gclid=CISz9feu9rYCFUNlMgodAWIAhw

Carl


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

captaincog said:


> I can that I need enough for 2 engines, and another A unit and B unit. What is there part number and cost? Where can I get them? P & D does not list them on their site that I could find.
> 
> Oh, and the other Weaver that does run right has those pick-ups.
> 
> Thanks!


I bought them there like 5 years ago, call them and talk with Pat.
I have 4 available
AG.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Kwikster said:


> You talking about the restoration supplies specialist stuff Big Ed? If so, they're still around. http://www.eastwood.com/?srccode=ga200220&gclid=CISz9feu9rYCFUNlMgodAWIAhw
> 
> Carl


No Eastwood Automobilia they used to make/sell die cast cars, planes & trains with cars or trucks and other things on flatbeds.
They made a lot of limited edition items, mainly O scale. Though they did do some HO train cars and other scale die cast cars.

Search on E bay ( Eastwood Automobilia) to see what is selling, they went out of business a long time ago.
Check them out.
I can't link the search results, just type in Eastwood Automobilia on e bay and you will see some being sold.
A lot they made are getting harder and more expensive as the years roll on.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

callmeIshmael2 said:


> Here's a bit of info. for you, Ed...A couple of years ago, Ed Boyle, who authors a collector's corner in OGR magazine ran an article with photos of Weaver's "Eastwood" run. It was a Weaver special run to be sold thru Eastwood or subsidiaries of auto parts companies, etc. Besides the engine, which you have a copy of, there was also (I think, but may not be totally right here) there was also a PS-2 boxcar which was run in '92, and two or three other cars. I can't locate any more info. but would expect the Eastwood loco - and whichever other car or two more - would have been done around the same time, or possibly within a year or two of that. Email Ed Boyle at OGR and ask him and I'm sure he'd be glad to give you more info. on the Eastwood run and probably how collectible your loco is at this time?


Here is one,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Kwikster said:


> You talking about the restoration supplies specialist stuff Big Ed? If so, they're still around. http://www.eastwood.com/?srccode=ga200220&gclid=CISz9feu9rYCFUNlMgodAWIAhw
> 
> Carl


Even though they are the wrong Eastwood I am talking about, Weaver made a car for them too.


----------

